# Release schedule for FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE



## amontalban (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey guys,

We still have couple of servers with FreeBSD 10.4-RELEASE because of [1], unfortunately this is not fixed in FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE and I'm not able to find a release schedule for FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE.

Obviously I can go with 11-STABLE but will add lot of management to our team and will like to skip that, additionally I can't wait to December to use FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE.

Any recommendation?

Thanks!

--
[1] https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=229384


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2018)

amontalban said:


> I'm not able to find a release schedule for FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE.


There's no schedule yet. But if the 6 month release cycle is kept up it would be somewhere around June/July 2019.


----------



## amontalban (Nov 5, 2018)

Ok thank you, will use 11-STABLE then.


----------



## Simba7 (Nov 5, 2018)

You can always use 11.2-RELEASE and use freebsd-update, unless you're running it on a non-x86 or non-amd64 system.

I have to run 11-STABLE on a few systems due to them being sparc64, ppc, or ppc64-based.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 6, 2018)

If that needs just a minor patch you could upgrade to 11.2R and add the patch. Depending on you would just need to build the affected files instead of the the entire system.


----------



## amontalban (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, from what I understand the patch I need is for kernel so I guess I can just build the kernel with that patch?

Any idea on how to distribute that between multiple machines? (Because it's not a package I can just build in our poudriere).

Thanks!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 8, 2018)

So, if you want to automatize the thing you could deploy your own freebsd-update server.

Btw, I never runned one but you should find some people running they own freebsd-update server in the mail lists.


----------



## amontalban (Nov 8, 2018)

I found this [1] which looks like what I just need now.

Thanks!

[1] https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/distributing-a-custom-kernel.53952/#post-303649


----------

